# Ghostbusters Legacy: Kinostart wegen Corona auf den Sommer 2021 verschoben



## AndreLinken (22. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters Legacy: Kinostart wegen Corona auf den Sommer 2021 verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ghostbusters Legacy: Kinostart wegen Corona auf den Sommer 2021 verschoben*


----------



## devilsreject (22. Oktober 2020)

Was mich ja wirklich wundert ist , dass die ganzen Studios nicht versuchen den Weg über Streaming-Dienste zu gehen in diesen zeiten. Ich meine mal im Ernst, glauben die Ernsthaft man geht nächstes Jahr dann 250 mal ins Kino weil die Blockbuster alle verschoben wurden?


----------



## Phone (22. Oktober 2020)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Was mich ja wirklich wundert ist , dass die ganzen Studios nicht versuchen den Weg über Streaming-Dienste zu gehen in diesen zeiten. Ich meine mal im Ernst, glauben die Ernsthaft man geht nächstes Jahr dann 250 mal ins Kino weil die Blockbuster alle verschoben wurden?




Bei Apple wurde dies ja einstimmig abgelehnt, siehe Mulan.
Ich frag mich selber wie man mit paar 0,0X Cent ein Multi Million Film finanzieren möchte wenn er nur auf Netflix und co. läuft?
Also muss man extra abkassieren. Vielleicht nicht 20 Euro wie bei Apple aber dann stellt sich immer noch die Frage ob die Leute das wollen...
Selbiges gilt auch für Spiele Abos´die noch viel weniger besitzen.


----------



## devilsreject (22. Oktober 2020)

Naja die Sache bei Mulan ist auch irgendwo der Preis. Für ein Leihfilm über 20€ nehmen zu wollen ist in meinen Augen schon eher dreist. Aber bis 10€ wäre ich durchaus bereit auszugeben bei Filmen die mein Interesse wecken. Das Ding ist ja das ich sicherlich nicht nächstes Jahr, sofern überhaupt möglich, die ganzen Filme nachholen werde, ergo wartet man dann ohnehin eventuell auf das Angebot im Streaming 1-2 Jahre später oder auf Prime halt paar Monate später.


----------



## Tek1978 (22. Oktober 2020)

Naja denk die 20 Euro sind ein guter Schnitt wenn man von einem Familienfilm ausgeht. oder eben das für 20 Euro eben mehr als einer schaut.

Klar wenn jetzt alleine ins Kino gehst und den anschaust dann ist zu viel. Aber wenn man rechnet das man den eben jetzt nicht alleine anschaut. Corona jetzt mal hin oder her, aber glaub gibt genug WG's oder das sich paar Leute zum Filmabend treffen.

Dann geht bei 20 Euro ne Menge flöten was ja eigentlich jeder einzelne am Ticket fürs Kino gezahlt hätte.

Die Verlierer sind die Kinos, die haben davon halt Garnichts.

Dazu kommt dann noch das es eben einfacher ist für die wo gar nichts Zahlen wollen das der Film gleich in guter Qualität da ist und nicht im Kino abgefilmt usw.

Klar das die dann 20 Euro oder mehr rechnen wenn die das über nen Streamingdienst machen und der Film nicht im Kino läuft

Kino ticketpreis Zusammensetzung
https://orange.handelsblatt.com/artikel/64728


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2020)

der film heißt im original afterlife und hierzulande legacy?
im ernst? wer denkt sich so was aus, und vor allem warum?


----------



## LesterPG (23. Oktober 2020)

Immerhin ist das Ghostbusters geblieben ... wenn ich da an mache deutsche Film oder Seriennamen denke ...
"The Stranger" wird dann mal zu "Ich schweige für Dich" 

Wenn ich da keine Empfehlung erhalten hätte hätte ich mir das nie angeguckt, das klang so nach "Heimatfilm".


----------

